# Trailer Village/Grand Canyon



## Charley and Donna (Oct 23, 2003)

Has anyone stayed in this RV park??  I understand that the sites are bare, no trees, no grass etc  but that they provide outlets and this is the only park inside the Grand Canyon with outlets??

Please share your Grand Canyon experience. :approve:


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 23, 2003)

Trailer Village/Grand Canyon

Grand Canyon is a zoo in the season.  We stayed in Williams where there are a number of nice reasonable parks.  We then took the train up there which was fun and traveled thru very pretty country.  At the canyon, you were then put onto a bus which hit all of the stops and went into areas where cars are not permitted. Nice way to see the park without the parking, etc problems


----------



## Charley and Donna (Oct 23, 2003)

Trailer Village/Grand Canyon

how much is that for a family of three or four? two adults, two children (if the oldest doesn't go away on another summer mission trip, he will be 16.5).

The bus is part of the train trip/tour???

Sounds like a really good way to see things.


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 23, 2003)

Trailer Village/Grand Canyon

Bus is part of the tour.  I dont remember cost.  We stayed at Railside RV Ranch.  Email them at railside@bmol.com and ask them the cost of the railroad.


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 26, 2003)

Trailer Village/Grand Canyon

Just read an article in FMCA magazine saying good things about Canyon Gateway RV Park in
Williams (520/635-2718)& Marvelous Marvs Tours in a 12 passenger van to the Canyon (800/655-4948) :laugh:


----------

